# Birthday present!



## mike 100 (Jul 15, 2010)

Look what my Wife bought me for my birthday! Just about to put it together and start playing!


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Nice one Mike. Happy Birthday!


----------



## painty (Jul 25, 2011)

That's a nice present, HPBD !


----------



## mike 100 (Jul 15, 2010)

Thanks! just got to dial it in now, plenty of beans in stock!


----------



## aodstratford (Sep 18, 2012)

She must love you !


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Lucky man!

13 char


----------



## spune (Oct 3, 2011)

Wowee. You lucky chap, you!

What brew methods do you use?

Let us know how it is anyway!


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

How did she know what to buy? Did you drop some helpful hints? What's it paired with?


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

The Systemic Kid said:


> ... What's it paired with?


Toaster and a TV by the look of things


----------



## mike 100 (Jul 15, 2010)

Thanks all, yes "subtle" hints were dropped!plus the Ascaso i-mini was deemed to noisy, the Vario is much quieter and the sound is less harsh.

Its paired with a Sylvia, bog standard so far..... the only other thing I use is a Synesso double basket ( courtesy of member radish)


----------



## reneb (Nov 2, 2011)

very nice, congratulations! always important to drop 'subtle' hints


----------



## truecksuk (Sep 22, 2011)

Hehe, HB!! My wife did something similar. Last year she ended up buying me a mc2 out of nowhere. Lovely woman.


----------

